# Kubota L245DT oil pressure problem.



## gamebird

Newbie with a problem! I have a L245DT diesel tractor. The oil pressure has always been very good with a manual gauge installed. A few days ago I looked at the gauge and it was registering very little to no oil pressure. No lifter noise or knocking. I replaced the filter and the gauge still no pressure. I pulled and cleaned the pressure regulator springs and balls, still no oil pressure. Surprisingly still no lifter noise or knocking. The filter does fill up immediately so there must be a little pressure but do not want to blow the engine.... Any suggestions folks????

Also looking for a repair or shop manual for same!


----------



## Thomas

Does your engine have oil sender...some screw into engine w/1 or 2 wires.

Jensales.com may have manual your seeking.


----------



## gamebird

The oil pressure switch was turning the low oil pressure light on. I installed a manual pressure gauge to make sure it was correct. The dealer would not even sell me the oil pressure switch as long as I had the gauge installed. Said The gauge was better then thier switch.


Thank you for your opinion. have any other ideas before I tear the whole front cover off to gat to the oil pump????

jensales did not have the manual; I most certainly need....


----------



## TonyH

Manual gauge? As in the type where the oil runs through the tube to the gauge?

*Maybe the hose split between the Engine Block and gauge.
*Kinked?
*clogged right at the engine block.


----------



## TonyH

I just found this.. This may have been your initial issue before swapping out the Oil Gauge
http://www.tractorforum.com/f295/kubota-l245-oil-pressure-light-16242/


----------



## gamebird

Blew out the galley hole, 100# pressure, Installed new copper line to manual gauge. Do not have a problem there I'm quite sure! your second post is more of what I am thinking. I have blown out an external galley hole plug on three occasions. That is a simple diagnoses, the oil blows out about 6ft. LOL If an internal galley plug were to blow, Do you think it would make it's way into the oil pan?? That way I could verify that I need a complete tear down to fix a 39 cent part... Not cool.. Thanks for your opinion and the help. If you find anything else please let me know.


----------



## TonyH

From the end of the Cam to the Oil Pan. Boy that would be nice to drain the pan and have the cap drop out. Unfortunately I doubt it can find it's way down there with out getting chewed up too much to recognize.


----------



## aeb793

*cam plug*

Have the timing case off the front of my Kubota 245. Put a plug in the end of the cam and welded it. Decided to remove the oil pan and plastic gauge a rod bearing and the plug for the cam was in the oil pan. Waiting on new oil seal and gaskets. Too lazy to make my own gaskets. The crank looked good and the gauge was .002. I don't think it would wash out with an oil change because it was in a corner and stuck.


----------



## gamebird

Front camshaft plug was my problem... Removed the oil pan to confirm. The plug was in the oil pan, although quite distorted! Actual part cost about $3.00.... Whole lot of labor to install, but I have my tractor back working fine now!!!! I thank everyone for the information they provided!​


----------



## Johnny5

Sorry if I'm bringing this back from the dead. Found it useful and actually found videos of someone tearing it down and fixing it. I don't like diving into anything without seeing someone do it first.

Part 1
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO-jhkjpTpc[/ame]

Part 2.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_r52GJ-h_o[/ame]


----------



## pugstrip

*kubota*

hi johnny where did you buy the timing cover gasket set?


----------



## Leominsterladd

pugstrip said:


> *kubota*
> 
> hi johnny where did you buy the timing cover gasket set?





Johnny5 said:


> Sorry if I'm bringing this back from the dead. Found it useful and actually found videos of someone tearing it down and fixing it. I don't like diving into anything without seeing someone do it first.
> 
> Part 1
> [ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2.
> [ame]


----------



## Leominsterladd

*



































Kubota L245DT Low Oil Pressure*



The You Tube videos showing how to fix the low oil pressure on a L245DT are very informative and I highly recommend watching them, however, as an Electrical Engineer I though there must be another way that did not involve removing the front wheel assembly, the fan and pulley, the big nut on the front shaft and the cover on the front of the engine.

*This is how I fixed my Kubota*



*Required materials:*

Small hand held grinder.

1-5/32 inch drill bit (EBay)

1 inch NPT Pipe Tap (EBay)

1 inch NPT Aluminum Pipe Plug (EBay)

Large Allen wrench to fit pipe plug.

Red Loctite (Hardware Store)

5/16 tapered steel plug (Kubota part 15221-33630 or make one)

Large tap wrench.

½ inch electric drill.

Metric Socket Set



*Instructions*

Remove the hood. Two bolts.

Remove the battery. Negative terminal first.

Remove the battery holder. Four bolts accessible with a socket extension through the four holes in the bottom of the battery pan. Also disconnect the air cleaner hose from the engine and radiator.

Drain the antifreeze. Petcock is located on the lower left side of radiator.

Remove the radiator. Two bolts accessible from the bottom. Also disconnects the radiator hoses from the engine.

Locate the housing where the oil pump gear is located on the upper right side of the engine looking from the front. The gear housing is about 5 inches in diameter.

Clean the housing and put a piece of masking tape where the center should be. Using a compass set to 2-1/2 inches scribe three arcs on the masking tape. One at 12:00 o’clock, one at 2:00 o’clock and one at 3:00 o’clock. Where these arcs intercept is near the center.

Drill a 1/8 hole through the cover at the center and then step drill larger and larger holes until you finally have a hole 1-5/32 inches diameter. This is the tap drill size for a 1 inch NPT Pipe tap. Before you get to the larger drill sizes you will need to grind off the aluminum ¼ inch fins above and below the hole.

Either purchase or make on a lathe a steel tapered plug to fit the ¼ to 5/16 inch hole in the center of the gear. Tap it into the hole.

Put a damp cotton rag around the hole inside against the gear to catch any slag while tack welding the plug in place.

Tack weld the plug in place through the 1-5/32 hole.

Using a 1 inch NPT Pipe Tap. Tap the 1-5/32 hole and remove the rag.

Install an aluminum 1 inch NPT pipe plug into the tapped hole using Red Loctite.


----------



## David Burton

My oil sender started leaking last year so I replaced it. The replacement began to flash the light after running for a while. Would work again after resting a while. I want to replace with a real oil pressure gauge, but I may have the oil cap problem going on. Has anyone had the rear cap fail? Seems it would fail at the same rate as the front if they are the same. I'm hoping I don't have this problem, but I also don't really trust an oil pressure switch to report it reliably.


----------



## David Burton

Leominsterladd said:


> *
> View attachment 37680
> View attachment 37681
> View attachment 37682
> View attachment 37683
> View attachment 37684
> Kubota L245DT Low Oil Pressure*
> 
> 
> 
> The You Tube videos showing how to fix the low oil pressure on a L245DT are very informative and I highly recommend watching them, however, as an Electrical Engineer I though there must be another way that did not involve removing the front wheel assembly, the fan and pulley, the big nut on the front shaft and the cover on the front of the engine.
> 
> *This is how I fixed my Kubota*


So how do you keep metal chips from these operations from going into your motor? Sure seems like less work than tearing it all down though. Thanks.


----------



## David Burton

David Burton said:


> My oil sender started leaking last year so I replaced it. The replacement began to flash the light after running for a while. Would work again after resting a while. I want to replace with a real oil pressure gauge, but I may have the oil cap problem going on. Has anyone had the rear cap fail? Seems it would fail at the same rate as the front if they are the same. I'm hoping I don't have this problem, but I also don't really trust an oil pressure switch to report it reliably.


I put on a mechanical gauge. It goes right to 60 psi when started. With increasing rpm the pressure first drops about 5 psi and then climbs to ~80 psi max at higher rpm. I am running 15W-40 synthetic diesel oil. Haven't run it to full operating temperature yet. I was expecting 60 psi or less so bought a 60 psi gauge. I guess I'll need a higher pressure version. Seems like my cam plug is still good though.


----------



## David Burton

It stays about 40psi when hot.


----------

